# BEST foundation for dry sensitive skin???



## experiment2344 (Sep 12, 2009)

I need the BEST foundation for dry sensitive skin... ANY brand. I don't care. My face looks lackluster thanks to a semester of waking up at 4AM and the fact that it's dry. I want glowy dewy sexy looking skin. I have no pimples and no redness area. The worst discoloration is under my eyes from lack of sleep. I just want something that will make my skin look sexy and well not dry since zits and redness are not an issue with me.

I'm a mac NC 30 to NC 40 soooooooo if it's another brand can you recommend what color might work as well? If it's a liquid or cream foundation what should I set it with? Powders never look right on me and make my skin look dryer. I also exfoliate once a week. Thanks

Oh and NO mineral make up. I'm really allergic to the bismuth and titanium dioxide stuff they put in all of it. Every mineral mu I try ends up giving me cystic acne and redness/flaky skin. I can't even use sunscreen with these ingredients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Sep 12, 2009)

My skin is like yours.   I really like Clinique Superbalanced Makeup.  It used to be my go to foundation.  I've been actually thinking about going back to it... Studio Sculpt hasn't been my friend recently.  I've also been told to try Prescriptives, although I have no knowledge of their products.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 12, 2009)

I like to use MAC Studio Sculpt, it works best on the parts of my face that have dry skin. It has never broken me out, I have fairly sensitive skin. I would suggest picking up a sample!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 12, 2009)

I have sensitive skin as well and mine flip flops between dry and slightly oily. I have always had good luck with Clinique foundations, especially the Superbalanced and Superfit formulas. I also have been into Stila lately and I've used both the tinted moisturizer and the oil free foundation and I was happy with both. I guess it depends on the type of coverage you want. I use the tinted moisturizer when my skin is really dry and it goes on really well. Even though my skin isn't super oily, I find the oil free formula works well with my skin. Sephora actually has a "sampler" kit you can get for like $15 that has sample sizes of all of their foundations so you can try them out and find which ones you like best. I tried it and loved AND you can keep the other samples for emergencies or for travelling! HTH!

BTW, I have issues with MAC foundations. They either look flaky on me or they make me break out in tiny little bumps. That may not happen to you, but I'd maybe steer clear if you have sensitive skin.


----------



## kariii (Sep 12, 2009)

I suggest Mac studio sculpt, I have dry skin like yours and it's perfect formula for the dewy /glow look.. just set it with MUFE hd, or a translucent powder.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 13, 2009)

revlon colorstay for dry skin. the matching powder is also sooo nice. it's super fine and soft, i love it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i would also look into a vitamin c moisturizer to help your face glow naturally. i use one by beyond belief from sally beauty supply. i love it so much!


----------



## foomph (Sep 13, 2009)

You might like MAC Mineralized Satin Finish.  That leaves your skin nice and dewy (not for those with oily skin) and don' set with powder.  I LOVE this stuff.  Also, MAC Moistureblend if you prefer a cream.  I like that too.


----------



## experiment2344 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help! I think I'm going to try studio sculpt


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2009)

UPDATE US on whether you like it or not


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have dry dry skin...not sensitive however...But I love MAC Studio Sculpt, MUFE HD and Revlon Colorstay for Normal/Dry...I am finding MUFE HD is my drug of choice however ...But Colorstay is very close


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2009)

i have dry skin (get alot of patches on my cheeks) and i've used revlon colour stay for dry skin for the past 3-4 weeks and love it! i also have sensitive skin and it's not given me any kind of reaction. so all in all i'm very happy.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm also dry/sensitive and allergic to mineral. This includes Mineral Satinfinish so beware. Moistureblend is my favorite. I wear it over strobe for a glowy look and set it with MSFN.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 21, 2011)

Any rec for a foundation for dry skin with medium to full coverage? I have things to cover and most of them designed for dry skin are light in coverage.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 23, 2011)

I have skin like yours.. I used the Maybelline Fit Me foundation, and it worked fine. I found it a little heavy since I don't usually wear foundation, but it didn't make me break out. I would avoid Lancome at all costs--it's expensive and they use ingredients that are questionable enough that they don't disclose it to the public. I tried their Multi-Vital Tiente tinted moisturizer (it was like $50) and it made me break out into these weird rashy bumps. Wish I knew what ingredients were in it, but oh well 

  	I actually just ordered some Skin79 Blemish Balm cream (the gold one is meant for dry skin and doesn't have sebum control), so if it goes well I'll let you know


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 23, 2011)

americanclassic said:


> I would avoid Lancome at all costs--it's expensive and they use ingredients that are questionable enough that they don't disclose it to the public. I tried their Multi-Vital Tiente tinted moisturizer (it was like $50) and it made me break out into these weird rashy bumps. Wish I knew what ingredients were in it, but oh well


  They don't even list ingredients on their packaging? (Definitely couldn't find a list online.)  On topic, I don't have dry or sensitive skin, so I can't be much help.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 24, 2011)

I couldn't find it anywhere on the packaging, and I couldn't find it online either--makes you wonder . Urban Decay uses some pretty awful ingredients, but at least they let people know. I bought a "mineral" foundation from them once, and the only two ingredients were parabens lol



shellygrrl said:


> On topic, I don't have dry or sensitive skin, so I can't be much help.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 25, 2011)

Parabens are just preservatives; they're safe. Don't believe the BS the scaremongering EWG/CFSC people tell you. (And it _is_ BS; they don't have the scientific evidence to back up their claims.)  The other ingredients ("may contain"): Mica, CI 77163 (Bismuth Oxychloride), CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499 (Iron Oxides).  I'd be more concerned about the bismuth (although it, too, is safe to use in cosmetics, it is also a known irritant and allergen).  Back on topic? Still got nothing.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have 2 good foundations right now, one is chanel lift lumiere  and the other is mufe hd, they are ok both, but I`m looking for a medium coverage, satiny finish foundation. The chanel is too much for daily use, the mufe is ok but it makes my face too plain.


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

i second the revlon color stay, it has been amazing for my dry skin


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

cover FX natural FX liquid foundation!


----------



## Niamh Reilly (Oct 27, 2012)

Revlon ColorStay Makeup with SoftFlex works well for me. 

  	This is my go to foundation. It's the best drugstore foundation I've tried so far


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have dry sensitive skin (I have eczema, too) and I have tried many, many foundations. The best medium coveragefoundations for me are Dolce and Gabbana's creamy foundation and perfect luminous liquid foundation. I adore them both.


----------



## DeadMonique (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the maracuja oil foundation from Tarte is amazing! Perfect for dry skin if you want a fresh finish  get a sample, you'll probably like it


----------



## rainbowtrees (Apr 6, 2013)

I found the ingredients listed on makeupalley.com 
  	Here's the link: http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp?itemid=84993&


----------

